# Dodger won't pick his head up...



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm really concerned about what's going on with Dodger. He's been sleeping a lot more since I moved back into my apartment at school and this isn't like him at all. For the past half hour I've had him out of his cage and he hasn't moved much. I had him sitting on my stomach thinking maybe he was a little cold and that the body heat would warm him up but that didn't change anything. When I picked him up again his head brushed against my blanket and now he really won't pick his head up and is very agitated. I'm worried that something more serious is going on but I haven't seen any forums similar to mine... any ideas?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

The environment change may be very stressful and upsetting to your hedgehog its been known to be a cause.

By not lifting his head do you mean even when walking? or just won't unball?

Its hard to fully understand what is being said however if its a radical change I think you may want to consult a hedgehog experienced vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Not lifting his head sounds very concerning and I would get him to an emergency vet as soon as possible. Even if it was a hibernation attempt, not moving after being warmed up would still be cause for concern. That's a serious symptom so I would take him in asap.

Hope the little guy is all right and good luck.


----------



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

He's being very slow and cautious. The first few days he was perfectly fine with the move, I noticed last night and today however, he has stayed only where the heat lamp is and when being touched spiked immediately and wanted no part in walking around and running in his wheel like he usually does. When I moved back, I put a heat lamp near his cage and it's the first time he's really experienced that.. would it have anything to do with the situation?

I just put him back in his cage to see what he would do and it took him a minute to move but then grabbed a piece of food and munched on it.. but after I went and closed the cage he was right back to his puffed up state. I just looked again and he's now hiding under his wheel which he usually does when I spot him at night.

I'm just so worried something is going on.. I just lost Sonic in April and I don't want something serious to be going on with him.


----------



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> The environment change may be very stressful and upsetting to your hedgehog its been known to be a cause.
> 
> By not lifting his head do you mean even when walking? or just won't unball?
> 
> Its hard to fully understand what is being said however if its a radical change I think you may want to consult a hedgehog experienced vet as soon as possible.


he is picking his head up when he walks, but it's taking him a bit to unball and act like himself.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Samsicle418 said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > The environment change may be very stressful and upsetting to your hedgehog its been known to be a cause.
> ...


He could be acclimating however since he was fine the first few days I think a vet visit is in order as a prey animal he will hide illness as best he can.

It could be something in the environment is disrupting him change is sound light, people around him, smell, but if he was fine the first few days of the move I would take him to the vet hedgehogs can take a turn for the worse quickly sometimes


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What temperature is his cage? Is the "heat lamp" a CHE or does it produce light? If light producing, that could be the problem. If a CHE, is it too warm for him?


----------



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nancy said:


> What temperature is his cage? Is the "heat lamp" a CHE or does it produce light? If light producing, that could be the problem. If a CHE, is it too warm for him?


CHE? It's a red bulb that I guess is used for most reptiles. I've had it for the other hedgehogs as well. Could that be a problem for him?


----------



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

I just checked on Dodger and he's doing a lot better this morning.  He poked his head out from under the wheel and I hand fed him some food which he gladly accepted. Then I was able to pick him up no problem and he was very alert and curious to run and down my arm. I have a feeling he might have been to cold, because it's pretty warm in my room now. 

Do climate changes play a big impact on how they act? My house was pretty hot all the time and then coming to the apartment with air conditioning it gets pretty chilly.. but I made sure to bring a heat lamp for the little guy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

I would get a thermostat and hook it up to the light fixture and invest in a ceramic heat emitter bulb to ensure a safe temperature


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Red bulbs can bother some hedgehogs and stop them from coming out at night. Watch to make sure this sin't happening with your guy. Glad he seems to be feeling better.


----------



## Samsicle418 (Jul 11, 2011)

You guys were right.. it's definitely the light bulb. I made sure my room was really warm then shut the light bulb off.. around like 4am I woke up to him zooming on the wheel full speed just like before  I'll have to make sure to pick up a ceramic one for the winter months so I don't have to worry again. Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Remember that with the Ceramic Heat emitter, you also need a thermostat to control the temperature. CHE's produce far more heat than red bulbs and can easily get too hot.


----------

